# Unsure what to do...



## write.then.drive (Feb 18, 2017)

I've been ridesharing several weeks, a few days a week. I don't have rideshare insurance, just regular car insurance. According to an insurance rep (unrelated to my insurance co) I talked to today, the rideshare thing is necessary. I checked and my insurer doesn't have a rideshare provision (in my state). It's not worth it to me to get a commercial policy.

According to the rep, my insurer could cancel my policy if I get into an accident driving to work (day job), if it becomes known that I'd _ever_ had any rideshare riders in my car.

I'm looking for a new insurance company anyway but this kind of bowled me over. I just renewed my policy and it seems like I'm screwed whatever I do.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

write.then.drive said:


> I've been ridesharing several weeks, a few days a week. I don't have rideshare insurance, just regular car insurance. According to an insurance rep (unrelated to my insurance co) I talked to today, the rideshare thing is necessary. I checked and my insurer doesn't have a rideshare provision (in my state). It's not worth it to me to get a commercial policy.
> 
> According to the rep, my insurer could cancel my policy if I get into an accident driving to work (day job), if it becomes known that I'd _ever_ had any rideshare riders in my car.
> 
> I'm looking for a new insurance company anyway but this kind of bowled me over. I just renewed my policy and it seems like I'm screwed whatever I do.


In that case it's not worth it, I would not have mentioned anything but if you get your regular insurance suspended it's a big deal and you may have trouble getting insured with someone else and they might jack up your rates just because. But Uber says nothing about insurance besides ask you for a copy of your private policy card you carry in your car.

and it's not just going to work you can be driving to the market or a friends house and if the insurance company finds out you might be in for a rude awakening. If you get into an accident on a way to an Uber pickup shut the app off and maybe delete it. Even if you get in an accident while with a pax and it's not your fault and Uber insurance covers everything your insurance can find out.


----------



## write.then.drive (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks. I'm not doing any more ridesharing till I get this figured out. I took all the stickers & things off the car. 

On the other hand, we have a 2nd car used for real estate, and driving clients in. That has the full insurance by law. But still not 100% sure it's ok for rideshare.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If Uber ever says I have to disclose to my insurance that I do rideshare I will just quit instead. I heard rumblings of that happening in a few months in Florida but I also heard the opposite that Uber may have to cover you even while you don't have a pax on your way to a pickup. Regardless I'm not risking my insurance or ability to drive over Uber, it's a hobby where I make a few bucks against the value of my car and it's not worth the aggravation of dealing with some lousy pax and $2 rides or hour long rides for $20 to the beach, It's dead where I am anyway, so no big loss. That being said I hope even if Uber goes under some other rideshare takes it's place so I can use it as a pax should I ever need to.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I just signed up with Farmers and they charged me $115 for 6 months for the added rideshare insurance. My rideshare vehicle is costing $900 for 6 months. The car is new and in California.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you pay a 6 month or 12 month premium, you should be able to get the unused portion back if you cancel your policy.

Find a company that offers it. It shouldn't be outrageously higher than your current insurance, but it will be somewhat higher. I pay $1200 a year for Hybrid Commercial with RSE through Geico.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Grand said:


> Does this link help?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/


Please remove Metromile from the list. They sold me a policy then later admitted it was a personal policy not a rideshare policy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In my opinion if you plan on doing rideshare and you have rideshare insurance available in your stste for under $100 extra a month then you should take it. Here in Florida it is a different story as no one yet offers it for a reasonable price.

Really since Uber has a separate policy when we have a rider it should be none of the insurer's business that we do rideshare. But that is how it works here. Any excuse to screw the little guy.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> In my opinion if you plan on doing rideshare and you have rideshare insurance available in your stste for under $100 extra a month then you should take it. Here in Florida it is a different story as no one yet offers it for a reasonable price.
> 
> Really since Uber has a separate policy when we have a rider it should be none of the insurer's business that we do rideshare. But that is how it works here. Any excuse to screw the little guy.


They can not expect you to have rideshare insurance if no insurance company in your state provides it. Much less your insurance company. If they offered it, that's a whole different story. I would drive and when I get in a wreck, immediately contact an attorney. But Like you said, they may cancel your policy when they find out you did rideshare, that means the wreck you were in that caused them to find out should be covered right? There are dozens of other insurance companies you can sign up for that will take you no matter your history.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trebor said:


> They can not expect you to have rideshare insurance if no insurance company in your state provides it. Much less your insurance company. If they offered it, that's a whole different story. I would drive and when I get in a wreck, immediately contact an attorney. But Like you said, they may cancel your policy when they find out you did rideshare, that means the wreck you were in that caused them to find out should be covered right? There are dozens of other insurance companies you can sign up for that will take you no matter your history.


If you violated the terms of your policy, why should they pay for your at fault wreck? You agreed when you signed up that you would not be driving the vehicle for commercial purposes. You decided to willingly violate that term.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trebor said:


> They can not expect you to have rideshare insurance if no insurance company in your state provides it. Much less your insurance company. If they offered it, that's a whole different story. I would drive and when I get in a wreck, immediately contact an attorney. But Like you said, they may cancel your policy when they find out you did rideshare, that means the wreck you were in that caused them to find out should be covered right? There are dozens of other insurance companies you can sign up for that will take you no matter your history.


Well you can get commercial insurance for $200+ a month or what Farmer's Insurance calls rideshare insurance for the same $200+. But those aren't realistic options in my opinion. If I had it where it was an extra $300-$500 a year in many states I would jump on that. Why should I have to pay an extra $200 a month just because insurers choice not to offer it here for a reasonable rate? It is total BS.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

CelebDriver said:


> I just signed up with Farmers and they charged me $115 for 6 months for the added rideshare insurance. My rideshare vehicle is costing $900 for 6 months. The car is new and in California.


Check with State Farm, I only pay $20 a year for the ride share endorsement and they kick in first. I only pay my deductible and SF fights it out with James River.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Beur said:


> Check with State Farm, I only pay $20 a year for the ride share endorsement and they kick in first. I only pay my deductible and SF fights it out with James River.


USAA here.. $10.


----------

